# Carp in Houston



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm dying to catch carp. After a few very frustrating trips on my paddle board I've decided to give redfish a break and chase carp. If anyone could give some advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

If you think redfish are frustrating, you're in for a surprise with carp. I guess first you need to distinguish what kind of carp you want to catch, common or grass. Since I'm yet to catch a grass carp, the below is geared to common carp aka the one with hoover vacuum mouths. You can find these guys in just about any bayou in Houston and the surrounding suburbs. Pick a bayou and walk down it, you'll eventually find carp. Although, right now the water is probably super high in the bayous and have the carp all spread out and what not. As for flies, anything buggy that will get to the bottom quick will work. I use a lot of greens and rust colors in my carp flies. 

Carp aren't exactly predatory fish like a redfish. Redfish aren't real picky and they'll chase flies down that land in their general vicinity. Most of the time this is not the case with carp. In my experience I've found common carp have about 3 different modes. Cruising hunter/gatherer mode, cruising gatherer mode and ambush mode. 

In the cruising hunter/gatherer mode they're cruising along at a moderate pace picking up vegetation, some small crawdads, tadpoles and I guess bugs. These fish are a little more aggressive and will chase flies. Cast it out a ft or two in front of the fish and they'll usually pounce it. If they don't see it, let the fly sit on the bottom and when the fish is close, give it a strip. 

Gatherer mode carp are the most difficult to catch and unfortunately this seems to be the mode they're in the most. In gatherer mode, they cruise along slowly sucking stuff off the bottom and doing whatever carp do. Their heads are down and they'll sometimes be tailing. These fish don't want to chase flies, in fact try and strip a fly past him and he'll probably spook. For these you have to put the fly in line with the direction they're feeding. Cast it too close and it'll spook, but cast too far out and he may change his feeding line slightly. Once the fly hits the bottom don't move it. Let the fish come to your fly. If you're lucky he'll cruise right over the fly and suck it up. If he picks up your fly, set the hook immediately. As fast as he can suck the fly up, he can spit it right back out. If you can't see your fly, look for a subtle twitch in your line. When in doubt, set the hook. If he misses your fly, let him swim by then pick your fly up and try again. Repeat until you catch the fish or spook him

Ambush mode carp are by far the easiest to catch. You'll find the fish against steep banks that drop off into the water. These weirdos sit with their noses pretty much against the bank waiting for bugs or whatever to fall in. They'll hit anything that looks buggy and drops in the water near their heads. I usually find these guys after a bit of rain. If you walk up on one of these guys and he's on the same bank as you, implore the "teabag" method of casting. It's actually not a cast at all you just stick your rod out and drop the fly in front of it's face. If you see him from a distance, cast your fly anywhere near his head and close to the bank and he'll probably eat.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That is one excellent post, southpaw.


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for tips I'd be targeting common carp. I heard woodland lakes holds carp. Is this true?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Southpaw nailed it.

Just explore (slowly) and you will find carp.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

OpenFLy said:


> Thanks for tips I'd be targeting common carp. I heard woodland lakes holds carp. Is this true?


It might hold carp, but fishing there will probably make it harder to catch them. Wherever you target them needs to be pretty shallow or really clear. I catch most of my carp in probably 1.5' of water or less. I realize lake woodlands may not be an actual lake, but it may not have the shallow water you need to be able to see the fish and place a fly in the strike zone. I would not recommend blind casting for them. Just pick a bayou and go. Since most aren't very wide or deep, it'll really narrow down your search zone


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

When I started carp fishing I was given two words of advice that seemed simple but we're an extraordinarily helpful. Delicate and KISS.

Everything has to be as delicate as possible: foot steps, cast, retrieve, everything.

Keep everything simple. Especially wen tying flies. Carp might as well be blind. I don't tie carp flies to look exactly like anything. For me it comes down to color (I find blending dark orange, olive and black in varying combinations work well), shape and size.

Also, carp have an incredible sense of smell. Keep you hand clean while tying and rub the fly in the mud before your first cast.

Here is my number 1 fly for carp, but I have found they like something slightly different in each body of water.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I ride my bike up and down Brays Bayou in the Medical Center, Hermann Park, UH area all the time.

I have not seen nearly the carp this year that I saw last year. There is some other species of smaller fish (looks a little like a mullet) that I still see, but the big ol' nasty carp seem to have disappeared.

Last year they were easy to find if it hadn't rained in a while, and easy to catch on a piece of bread floated down to them. Not as fancy as you buggywhip boys, with your hand tied reticulated whooly booger, but we caught them just the same.

Don't know if the Memorial Day floods pushed them out for good or what, but they are gone.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> I ride my bike up and down Brays Bayou in the Medical Center, Hermann Park, UH area all the time.
> 
> I have not seen nearly the carp this year that I saw last year. There is some other species of smaller fish (looks a little like a mullet) that I still see, but the big ol' nasty carp seem to have disappeared.
> 
> ...


They were still there this summer before I moved, somehow they never really get washed away, or if they do they always make it back somehow. after a very large rain they are a lot harder to catch and find. The higher current makes presenting the fly harder and the more depth gives them more area to hide in


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

Well I checked out a couple of bayous around Houston and saw couple of carp. The current is still pretty strong as stated in one of the post above. Didn't have any takers but it's nice to know I have fish really close to the office.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

OpenFLy said:


> Well I checked out a couple of bayous around Houston and saw couple of carp. The current is still pretty strong as stated in one of the post above. Didn't have any takers but it's nice to know I have fish really close to the office.


A heavier fly will help but it make landing the fly softly tough


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

I suppose this method may be cheating to the pureist on this page but this is how I've caught many quality carp on my fly rod.

Get a can of cheap sweet yellow corn. Chum the water about as far as you can throw a couple of handfuls of corn. Slip your corn fly into the mix. Wait about 10 minutes and re-chum. If you don't hook up within 30 minutes move to another location. This works and is a lot of fun. Post some pictures of your corn fly & fish so we can all enjoy your experience with you.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Southpaw you know your carp. Your description almost encourages me to try sight casting the weirdo fish.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i watched a guy on a bat wing mower that he had pulled down into the concrete portion of white oak bayou just west of the taylor st bridge throw out almost a doz. big carp when that sucker was down and the water was just flowing through the lower portion.


----------

